

Ultra Light Startups - Tech entrepreneurs, sharing techniques - kfl
http://ultralightstartups.com

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Summarised - the Messy Truths:

    
    
      1. You need to do a lot of testing
            Measure measure measure ...
              The problem is, the data tells
              you stuff you really don't like.
              Deal with it.
    
      2. It's all about relationships in the team.
            To build anything great, you have to
            deal with a lot of really annoying people.
    
      3. Reinvent what you're doing
            Change is hard, but it's essential to
            stay on top.
    
      4. The importance of morale
            Frustrating things happen, and you need
            to deal with keeping the morale high.
    
      5. Focus and obsession.
            No fun!  No vacation, no going to the bar,
            no goofing off.  The core challenge is:
            How do you make it fun!
            You're in this for the long haul.
    

To build a successful company you're in a race, but it's not a sprint.

It's an endurance race.

~~~
akkartik
3 is unclear (I didn't watch the video). What does change have to do with the
top?

------
lawlorg
I am Graham Lawlor, founder of Ultra Light Startups and organizer of the New
York chapter (we are also in London and Boston now).

I just found this page via Google news alerts. I'm a huge fan of Y Combinator
and everything they stand for - very much the same approach I had when
starting Ultra Light. I'm thrilled that the YC community has found us. I'd
love to hear more feedback and suggestions from anyone who has been to one of
our events (or even if you haven't). If you'd like to reach out, send an email
to info at ultralightstartups dot com.

PS. thanks wmeredith for catching my typo on the home page - I just fixed
this.

Best regards, Graham.

------
mmorris
For the NY Entrepreneur Forum ULS events they have two ticket prices - $5 for
those giving a one-minute pitch and $15 for no-pitch. I've only been to a
couple of their events but I think this strategy played a part in keeping the
proportion of actual entrepreneurs high.

I'd definitely recommend checking it out if you're at all interested.

------
wmeredith
You might want to kill that typo in your second line of text: "If this is of
_interested_ , please join us at our next event or in one of the online
communities listed."(Assuming someone with access to the site will come here.)

------
ivankirigin
I'm on a panel at this one in NYC soon
[http://ultralightstartups.com/newyork/twitter-based-
business...](http://ultralightstartups.com/newyork/twitter-based-business-
models.html)

